# Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen



## Dani_CH (14. Februar 2006)

#h Hi all,

Es galt die Rumsitzzeit meines Oberschenkelbruchs möglichst sinnvoll zu nützen- und so stand der Bau eines Angel-Handwagens auf dem Programm.

Entstanden ist aus wetterbeständigem Schichtholz ein Angelwagen mit folgenden Spezifikation:

Lederpolstersitz
Abklappbare Transporträder mit 35cm Bodenfreiheit
Teleskopierbare Vorderstützen
Abklappare Fussstütze
Aufklappbarer Kisteninnenraum 50/50/50 cm- genügend Platz für die Camping-Kaffemaschine, den kleinen Kugelgrill, die Sturmlampe und viel Angelzubehör
Alle Stahlprofile sind verzinkt und anschliessend geschwärzt.

Die Kiste läuft sehr gut auf den pumpbaren Luftreifen- und ich hab mächtig Freude am Wägelchen im "Camouflage-Design"- auf dass der Wagen lange leben möge.

Anbei 2 Links für die Bilder:

http://rapidshare.de/files/13240426/Angelwagen_sitzend.jpg.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/13240723/Angelwagen_Transportstellung.jpg.html


----------



## Lachsy (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

mensch Dani, sieht dich deine Frau überhaupt noch, wenn du nur am Bauen bist?  
ich war mal so frei habe die bilder etwas verkleinert und setzte sie in meinem posting 

http://img108.*ih.us/img108/492/angelwagensitzend9vc.jpg


http://img124.*ih.us/img124/8200/angelwagentransportstellun1zy.jpg


----------



## Timmy (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

Klasse!!!!!#6 
Ist unter der Sitzfläche ein Kühlschrank oder ne Mikrowelle?|supergri 

Sieht aber wirklich toll aus! Glückwunsch!


----------



## goeddoek (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

Moin Dani_CH #h 

Super #6 #6 #6 

|schild-g  und #r #r vor der Leistung. Wirklich mal ne tolle Idee.


----------



## Stefan6 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

Moin Dani#h 

Na da haste ja richtig was gutes gezaubert#r #6 

Das hat doch richtig was,kannste mir auch einen bauen??:q :q :q


----------



## hecht 1 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*



			
				Stefan6 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Dani#h
> 
> Na da haste ja richtig was gutes gezaubert#r #6
> 
> Das hat doch richtig was,kannste mir auch einen bauen??:q :q :q


 

....Da schließe ich mich an!:m


----------



## VW-Erik (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

Hab mich auch mal in einer stillen Minute der langeweile in die Werkstatt verdrückt, und das kam dabei heraus.
Ist natürlich zum zusammenklappen, sonst braucht man ja nen Anhänger.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

Schönes Ding!#6

Vor Allem die Fussablage ist praktisch.|supergri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

Oh shit, wie geil, sowas gefiele mir auch!|laola:
Ärgerlich, dass ich in Miete wohne und im Keller keine brauchbare Werkstatt mit Schweißgerät habe.#q


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

Bei genauerem Hinsehen stellt sich mir die Frage was machst Du wenn das Ufer nicht so eben ist wie auf dem Foto?

Kann man irgendwie die Höhe verstellen? Speziell vorn?


----------



## ganni (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

naja dann geht mann halt immer an die gleiche stelle


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

AHA!!!|uhoh:

Nein , mal im Ernst wer will immer an der selben Stelle angeln?#d


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> AHA!!!|uhoh:
> 
> Nein , mal im Ernst wer will immer an der selben Stelle angeln?#d



Nun ja, früher hatten die Sitzkiepen z.B. auch im Regelfall keine verstellbaren Beine und doch angelten Generationen erfolgreich damit.
Ich finde darauf kann man auch gut verzichten, obgleich es die Sache einfacher oder sagen wir komfortabler macht.:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

Schon klar.|rolleyes

Auch ich habe früher mit stinknormalem Klappstuhl geangelt. Allerdings ist man doch sehr eingeschränkt in seiner Stellenwahl.

Nichtsdestotrotz ein super Wagen und Sitz für ebenes gelände.#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schon klar.|rolleyes
> 
> Auch ich habe früher mit stinknormalem Klappstuhl geangelt...



Siehste, das mache ich heute noch so, auch wenn es die Tackle- Industrie nicht freut, dass ich diesbezüglich nicht zum Umsatz beitrage.
Bei mir heißt die Lösung Pappe oder Klappspaten, ist weniger komfortabel aber kostenfrei und ich angel damit überall, wo auch die mit "Vollausstattung" angeln.
Das ist wie mit vielen Dingen, die einen(ich) fahren Autos mit 800kg und weit über 200PS, haben keinen Komfort, keine Servo, kein ABS, kein ESP, keinen Airbag, nichtmal ein Radio(hört man eh nicht), die anderen kaufen sich fürs selbe Geld nen 2 Tonnen schweren Benz mit Vollausstattung und sind auch glücklich.
So ist das eben und doch geht beides.:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

Verstellbare Beine am Hocker haben durchaus vorteile. 

Ich brauch keinenSpaten mit zum angeln schleppen.


----------



## schadstoff (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

Wobei wiederum so ein Kleiner Klappspaten zb. aus der Bundeswehr auch nützlich sein kann.

Man stelle sich nur vor man hat die Würmer vergessen o0 ich lache du weinst 

Oder wenn Lagerfeuer erlaubt sind kann man damit auch wunderbar Holz hacken o.ä

Längerer Ansitz mit Zelten und es Piss in Strömen ....du säufst ab und ich Grab nen Abfluss ....

uvm. 

Fazit ...NIE OHNE SPATEN !!!

#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Wobei wiederum so ein Kleiner Klappspaten zb. aus der Bundeswehr auch nützlich sein kann.
> 
> Man stelle sich nur vor man hat die Würmer vergessen o0 ich lache du weinst
> 
> ...



So isses, genau der vom Bund und nichts anderes.
Damit machste vom Loch bis zum Nahkampf alles.|splat2:


----------



## VW-Erik (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

Auf die Frage ob der Wagen vorne verstellbar ist: noch nicht, aber ich arbeite daran. 
Is noch ein Prototyp an dem ich noch bisschen herumbasteln muss. Gestern sind noch klappbare Armlehnen hinzugekommen und die Halterung für den Anglerschirm hab ich auch bisschen versetzt. Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch eine Bremse für abschüssiges Gelände *ggg*


----------



## nibbler001 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

Könnt ihr vll sa+ogar ne ne Anleitung zum bau eines so geilen Wagens schreiben. #nur n paar Bilder plus je ca. 2-3 Stichworte.

Ps. sind die gelötet oder geschweisst?

Was macht den mehr Sinn Hart- oder WEichlöten. Oder doch SChrauben /Nieten?


----------



## VW-Erik (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

Ich kann gerne noch ein paar Fotos machen und sie dir zukommen lassen wenn es dir was bringt. Der Wagen besteht aus einem Anglerstuhl, aus Rädern von einem Bollerwagen und der Vorbau (Lenkung und Vordergabel) ist ein altes Kinderfahrrad vom Trödelmarkt. Das wird dann alles mit der Flex zurechtgeschnitten, verschweisst, vernietet oder mit Splinten gesichert und fertig ist der Anglerwagen.
Hab ihn nur aus Resten gebaut, die ich zuhause noch rumliegen hatte. Und das auch nur, da ich nicht mehr mehr als 20 kg tragen darf wegen meiner Hüfte. 
Aber wenn ich helfen kann, lass es mir wissen.

Gruss Erik   #h


----------



## nibbler001 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

Klar würe mir das helfen.

Zum Glück haben wir gerade n kaputtes Fahrad rumstehen:vik:


----------



## VW-Erik (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

Sorry das es so lange gedauert hat. Wenn du auf mein Profil gehst und dir meine Alben ansiehst wird es dir vielleicht gelingen das Gefährt nachzubauen. Hab versucht es möglichst gut zu beschreiben. Hoffe du kannst was mit anfangen.

Gutes Gelingen

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*

ich warte jetzt hier nur nur noch auf einen Wagen mit TÜV-Abnahme, Sevolenkung, ESP, Allrad, 5 Gang, Brennstoffzelle oder Solar, Anhängerkupplung und Standheizung


----------



## VW-Erik (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein selbstgebauter Angelwagen*



Bondex schrieb:


> ich warte jetzt hier nur nur noch auf einen Wagen mit TÜV-Abnahme, Sevolenkung, ESP, Allrad, 5 Gang, Brennstoffzelle oder Solar, Anhängerkupplung und Standheizung




Der ist in Arbeit. Werd es dir wissen lassen, wenn die Serienreife erreicht ist *ggg*.
Nur Spass. Alles hat seine Grenzen. Aber man will es ja so gemütlich wie nur möglich haben. Und wenn ich nichts mehr tragen kann, dann muss das Equipment eben auf andere Art und Weise ans Wasser.
Petri Heil


----------

